# Should i add more water to new tank!!!!



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok i am on Day ten now of my new aquarium set up.. acotding to my New Aquarium Start Up Kit i am not due to change the water till day 21! But my water level has dropped already buy 1cm, i am due to carry out a nitrate test tomorrow for teh first time. Should i top up the tank with some dechlorinated or hold out ?

I just not want to upset the fish or plants or even the water chemistry..

Thanks


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

If you have fish in the tank already, then it's definitely time to test. I usually do a fishless cycle before I add any fish but since they are already there, definitely test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate and do a water change if necessary now. Tanks cycle differently depending on what you have in there and whether you used any gravel/filters, etc. from an established tank to seed the new one with the beneficial bacteria. I would not rely on counting days to get a new tank cycled. Your fish will thank you for it if you test and keep them comfortable. The cycle may take a little longer if water changes are necessary but it must be done to protect the fish from ammonia & nitrite spikes.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If the tank is heavily planted and the plants are growing, it doesn't need to be cycled. The plants will use up the ammonia as fast as it is generated, and no ammonia means no nitrites. You should be adding nitrates, phosphates, potassium and trace elements, as well as CO2 or Excel to fertilize the plants. Read http://www.rexgrigg.com/ for some good basic information on the subject.

You can top off the water in the tank with tap water at any time, but if you add more than about 10% or so of the tank capacity in new water you need to add a dechloriinator such as Seachem Prime at the same time.


----------

